# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ervaring met rechtzetten bekken gevraagd

## beining

hallo iedereen,mijn bekken is een week geleden rechtgezet door een orthomanuele arts.het was een scheefstand van ca.10 cm.het was de sickesz methode.weet iemand,hoelang de napijn aan kan houden?ik gebruik nu oxycontin en oxynorm,maar moet afbouwen omdat ik er erge hartkloppingen van krijg.dan mag ik pas overgaan op tramadol.grt. sabine

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hoi hoi, 

ik heb ook heel vaak mijn bekken recht laten zetten maar dan bij de fysiotherapeut, moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik meestal geen last van had! Maar meestal hoor je er niet zo lang nog last van te hebben! Hooguit een paar dagen! Wanneer moet je weer naar die arts toe? Als het nog lang duurt voor je er heen moet moet je denk ik eventjes gaan bellen en overleggen,, 

Sterkte ermee!

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## beining

bedankt jorien voor jou reactie.na elke keer bekken rechtzetten heb ik deze waanzinspijn welke maanden duurt en amper uit te houden is met morfine.ik moet nu 12.aug.naar de pijnpoli in het bronovo,weer zenuwblokkaden,had al 35,anders is deze pijn niet te minderen.ik weet echt niet war ik anders moet doen,niemand geeft verder raad,wij moeten het echt zelf uitzoeken.ik heb de diagnose zelf gemaakt,de h.a. wist het niet,terwijl mijn rechte schouder naar beneden stond,ook de behandeling heb ik zelf verzonnen,want ze wisten het niet,nu geven ze alleen pijnstilling en moeten wij verder zelf beslissen.wat heb jij aan jou rug?heb jij ook veel pijn?ik hoop weer van jou te horen.liefs sabine.

----------


## MissMolly

Moet je nog steeds regelmatig je bekken recht laten zetten, of is er inmiddels een definitievere oplossing?

Hoevaak moet je bekken dan recht gezet worden?
Als het rechtgezet is, moet het in principe toch goed staan?

Ben je wel eens naar een traditionele orthopeed geweest? 
Als het steeds opnieuw moet, en het doet zoveel pijn, zou ik toch eens een second opinion vragen bij een 'gewone' orthopeed, want dit lijkt me ook geen oplossing. 

Het is uiteindelijk wel de bedoeling dat een behandeling verbetering geeft, en dat de aard en de duur van de klachten als gevolg van de behandeling in verhouding staan tot de oorspronkelijke klachten.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Heyy,, 

Ja dat de huisarts het niet ziet joh dat snap ik wel,, Had ik ook toen hoor. Maar mijn fysiotherapeut kwam er zelf mee dat ze scheef stonden. Maar de fysio heeft bij mij nooit geholpen. De laatste fysio die ik gehad heb (heb der 3 gehad) die wou ze neit eens meer recht zetten omdat ze maar bleven kantelen, maar als je eenmal hier problemen mee hebt hou je dat altijd! Toen ben ik over gegaan op een shiatsu therapie, die man mag je niet kraken en ook niet recht zetten dus alleen masseren nou echt super! Ben in november begonnen en heb nu amper rugpijn meer! Misschien voor jou ook een aandader om naar een shiatsu therapie te gaan, of misschien ook wel iets voor je een chiropractor,, maar 1 ding je moet je neit zo laten behandelen want ik vind dit echt niet normaal dat je hier maanden last van hebt!! Als je meer wilt weten mag je altijd gerust mailen hoor! Als je me een prive mailtje stuurt dan mail ik me mail adres wel,, kijk namelijk niet altijd op deze site :Wink: 

Heel veel sterkte! 
Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## beining

bedankt voor jou reactie.het doet mij zo goed om ze te krijgen,omdat iemand de moeite neemt om met jou mee te denken.de laatste keer was 2 jaar geleden,na verkeerd opstaan uit de rolstoel.in 16 jaar nu zon 5 keer.jij hebt helemaal gelijk,ik ben van nog geen eene behandeling beter geworden.er wordt gewoon niet goed naar mij geluisterd.het is 16 jaar geleden na mijn derde bevalling begonnen met bekkeninstabiliteit en een val achterover.alles gedaan,maar niets maakte de pijn minder.ik durf ook niet meer een vreemde arts mijn rug te laten onderzoeken,of de behandeltafel is niet verstellbar of ze verschuiven een wervel,dat is mij gebeurd.mijn gewrichten zijn hypermobiel.nu is het gebeurd omdat ik eerst op een hoog opstapje moest stappen om op de tafel te komen.de h.a. wil nu dat ik ga revalideren.hoe dan?ik kan amper staan om mijn tanden te poetsen.ik weet het echt niet meer.liefs sabine.l

----------


## beining

hallo jorien,weer bedankt.de chiropr.heb ik al gehad,dat maakte het nog erger.shiatsu heb ik nog niet gehad,daar ga ik informatie vragen,bedankt.ben blij voor jou dat het beter gaat.ik lig nu al 2 jaar op bed en kan niets meer.mag ik jou mail adres?ik heb niemand behalve mijn man om mee te praten.hij kan het woord rug en pijn niet meer horen.wat te begrijpen is.liefs sabine.komen hun ook aan huis?weet jij det toevallig en doet het pijn?

----------


## MissMolly

Neem ook eens contact op met de patientenvereniging, misschien kunnen die je verder helpen, en je vindt er in ieder geval lotgenoten, die begrijpen waar jij tegenaanloopt...:

Stichting voor bekkenproblemen in Relatie tot Symfysiolyse 
Patiënten met bekkeninstabiliteit hebben een vereniging opgericht. Via deze vereniging kunt u in contact komen met lotgenoten. Ook is er bij de vereniging voorlichtingsmateriaal verkrijgbaar. U kunt de vereniging als volgt bereiken: 

Stichting voor bekkenproblemen in relatie tot symfysiolyse 
Postbus 38 
6611 AA Overasselt 
Telefoon: 024 - 622 13 52 of 070 - 363 67 89

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hooi,, 

vervelend is dat he! Ik heb ook 2 jaar geleden last van me rug gekregen door een val met de fiets,, en uiteindelijk veel fysios gehad en nu bij een shiatsu therapie,, maarwel belangrijk omeven bij de zorgverzekering te vragen hoeveel er vergoed word! Dat is wel heel erg belangrijk!! 
Ik weet niet of ze aan huis komen.. Die man waar ik heen ga sowieso niet, maar daar heeft hij het ook veel te druk voor! Zijn agenda staat hartstikke vol!
Eum nou de eerste paar keren deed het bij mij wel heel erg zeer,, maar denk ook dat dat er aan ligt wie je behandeld. Want mijn buren gaan ook naar een shiatsu thrapie naar iemand anders dan waar ik heen ga, en die vrouw behandeld je heel anders dan hoe ik behandeld word! Snap je het een beetje?? En het ligt ook aan ieder persoonlijk of het wel of niet pijnlijk is,, de een die heeft een hogere pijngrens dan een ander.

Liefs,
Jorien

----------

